# [Kaufberatung]Notebook für Student ~600€



## Carapapa (27. März 2009)

*[Kaufberatung]Notebook für Student ~600€*

HI.

Ich habe vor mir ein Notebook zuzulegen. Hierbei soll es sich um einen möglichst schnellen und einfachen handeln ohne großen Schnickschnack.

Das einzige was ich als wichtig ansehen würde wäre ein relativ großer Grafikspeicher für Anwendungen wie CAD.

Wollte da so um die 600€ für investieren.

habe hier 2 modelle schonmal und tendiere eher zum MSI.
Vielleicht wisst ihr da etwas mehr und/oder könnt mir ein paar bessere Angebote nennen

schonmal danke im Vorraus


Asus:

Pentium Dual Core T 3200 (2x 2,0 GHz)
2 GB RAM 800MHz
17" 1440x900
Nvidia GeForce 9300GS
1024 TurboCache (512 MB Video RAM + bis zu 512 MB shared)

MSI:

Intel Core2Duo T8100 (2.1GHz/3MB L2/800FSB)
3 GB RAM PC5300
15.4" WXGA Glare Type TFT (1280x800)
256 MB Nvidia GeForce Go 8400, + 768 MB Turbocache


beide für 599


----------



## poiu (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook für Student ~600€*

mit asus wirst du nicht viel spaß haben , schlechter support! 

wenn du das für CAD brauchst sind die Grakas sowieso ein Witz!

das ist ordentlich aber Teuer : klick 

billiger : Klick


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook für Student ~600€*



poiu schrieb:


> mit asus wirst du nicht viel spaß haben , schlechter support!


 als ob jedes notebook auch ein supportfall wird...  

muss man halt abwägen, ob man meint, dass man zu den 2-3% mit suppportfall gehören wird - DANN is man bei asus rel. schlecht bedient. dafür zahlt man bei firmen mit gutem support halt auch mehr.



> wenn du das für CAD brauchst sind die Grakas sowieso ein Witz!


 so ein unsinn, das pauschal zu werten - wenn das stimmen würde, könnte man selbst bei dekstop-PCs erst seit 3-4 jahren CAD betreiben... 

es kommt halt drauf an, auf welchem niveau man das machen will. und insgesamt ist wiederum dann kompatibilität zu den verwendeten programmen wichtiger als pure leistung.


----------



## orca113 (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook für Student ~600€*

Den Supportaspekt würde ich auch als allerletztes betrachten. Denke du solltest in dem Fall zu dem MSI greifen auch schon wegen dem Core 2 Duo und weil imo es als Student sinnfrei ist so einen 17" Klotz den mal auch mal locker mitnehmen will zu kaufen. Davon mal abgesehen hat mein jetziges Notebook mit Vista Home Premium auch mehr als 2 GB speicher und ich hatte vorher eins mit Vista H P und dazu 2 Gb Speicher,jetztw eiß ich wieviel mehr als 2 Gb Speicher Wert sind....


----------



## rebel4life (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook für Student ~600€*

Schau dir mal die Thinkpads an, vieleicht ein T60/61, dann hättest du sogar eine Quadro Karte, welche für CAD geeignet ist.


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook für Student ~600€*

unter 800€ haben die thinkpads alle nur ne GMA X4500. und ab dann erstmal ne gforce 9300m.


----------



## rebel4life (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook für Student ~600€*

Lenovo ThinkPad T61 Core Duo 2 Quadro Notebook Laptop - bei eBay.de: (endet 11.04.09 13:18:00 MESZ)

thinkpad t61 quadro - Google Produktsuche

Es geht schon billiger.


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook für Student ~600€*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Lenovo ThinkPad T61 Core Duo 2 Quadro Notebook Laptop - bei eBay.de: (endet 11.04.09 13:18:00 MESZ)
> 
> thinkpad t61 quadro - Google Produktsuche
> 
> Es geht schon billiger.


 
ja gut, aber erstens gebraucht und zweitens trotzdem noch 120€ über seinem budget von 600€


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook für Student ~600€*

Hier wie wäre es mit diesen hier.
hat immerhin ne HD 3650 welche sogar schon 512 mb dezidierten Grafikspeicher hat und auch sone halbwegs akzeptable performance hat. Mit Toshiba hatte ich immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...0+22f+mit+ati+hd3650+512mb+dedizierter+grafik

Moc mehr Grafikpower,aber auch teurer hätte dieses hier
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/gaming+highend/acer+aspire+6530g+724g32mn


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (29. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook für Student ~600€*

Ich kann auch dieses Mal nur auf One.de hinweisen.

Für gerade mal *629€* bekommt man folgendes Notebook:


Intel® Core*™* 2 Duo Prozessor T6400 (2x 2.0 GHz, 800MHz FSB, 2MB   L2-Cache)
15,6 Zoll 16:9 WXGA (1366x768 Pixel) mit LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung (WLED)
2048MB DDR3 Speicher 1066MHz (PC3-8500)
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]512MB [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ATI Mobility Radeon®[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]HD4650[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]250GB [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] SATA 2.5 Zoll[/FONT] 5400upm[/FONT][/FONT]
DVD Brenner Laufwerk SATA
Bluetooth / HDMI / Fingerprintreader / 2MP-Cam
9-Zellen-Akku - für extra lange Akkulaufzeit
One Notebook D1101 by: One - ONE Shop


----------



## poiu (29. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook für Student ~600€*

unter support ist ja nicht nur der Defekt sondern der Treiber support gemeint  und da sind sowohl MSI ,als auch ASUS murcks.

natürlich sollte man nicht hoffen das etwas kaputt geht aber wenn  dann besser wenn der support was taugt! sonst gillt "wer billig kauft kauft oft zweimal^^"


CAD : für Profesionelle Anwendungen kommt man an Quadro /FireGL nicht vorbei, wenn man das nutzen will bzw die software das unterstützt!

sonst ist es abhängig von der software in wieweit eine normale Graka verwendung findet
 ! 
aber eine 9300/8400 ist auch nicht grade viel besser als eine X4500 !

ONE wau also gar kein support  null qualität  
danke das ist bis jetzt der beste Witz denn ich heute gelesen hab.




rebel4life vorschlag ist einer der Besten , kann dir sagen das ein Gebrauchtes IBM/Lenovo qualitativ viel besser ist als der sonstige Murcks der dir empfohlen wurde! Ich habe selbst eins und da kann kaum ein Laptop mithalten.

wenn du die Quadro nutzen kannst , nimm das !
Das Teil wird wahrschienlich deutlich länger laufen als die MSI,One ,ASUS teile zusammengenommen 


wenn unbedingt neu , dann würde ich dir das Samsung empfehlen, die qualität der günstigen ist OK und der support auch brauchbar.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (29. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook für Student ~600€*



poiu schrieb:


> ONE wau also gar kein support  null qualität
> danke das ist bis jetzt der beste Witz denn ich heute gelesen hab.



Jaja, wieder diese Vorurteile.
Sprichst du da aus eigener Erfahrung?

Jedenfalls kann ich es. Habe bereits zwei meiner Kollegen ein One empfohlen und sie halten jetzt ein Jahr und unzählige LANs aus, ohne dass etwas passiert. Der einzige Nachteil ist bei ihnen, dass der Akku nicht so dolle ist. Aber auch das ist nun bei den neuen Gaming-Notebooks mit ihren 9-Zellen-Akkus (Erfahrungsberichte sagen über 3h I-net und 2h Gaming) beseitigt. 

Klar, möglicherweise ist die Tastatur ein bissen Wackelig (z.B. 1000h), aber gleich den Ausdruck _null Qualität_ zu benutzten ist eine Hyperbel 3. Grades!
Selbst die Bilderschirme (hier sogar LED) wussten zu überzeugen.

Und jetzt sag' mir bitte wo man so viel für so wenig bekommt? Mit diesem Gespann aus einem T6400, 2GB DDR3 RAM und ner HD4650 lassen sich sogar, im Gegensatz zu anderen _Marken-Notebooks, _viele Spiele beweltigen.

Bei dem ganzen vergisst du auch eines: Es gibt nicht viele Schuhfabriken in China.

Zum Schluss noch eine Frage, wenn es genehm ist: Wieso stützen sich alle so sehr auf den Support? Wenn man Treiber herunterläd, dann doch sowieso die Neusten direkt vom Hersteller. Außerdem geht ein Notebook sehr selten kaputt und auch wenn, dann schickt mans ein und gut ist. Oder wisst ihr nicht, wie man damit umgeht und müsst dort anrufen? Also der An-Schalter ist fast immer mit einem (') makiert.


----------



## rebel4life (29. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook für Student ~600€*

Bei einem Laptop nimmt man nicht umbedingt die Treiber direkt vom Hersteller - bei Lenovo sind diese speziell angepasst und kommen auch immer kurz nach denen vom Hersteller raus, also kein Grund unangepasste Treiber zu verwenden, zumal man die Treiber einfach per Systemupdate von Lenovo installieren kann, da muss man dann nicht immer rumsuchen ob jetzt ein neuer Treiber raus ist oder nicht.


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook für Student ~600€*

@poiu
Also eine 8400 ist schon wesentlich schneller als der Intel Giga Müll acclerator.
und auf alle fälle laufen auch CAD Anwendungen auf einer HD 4650 oder sogar 9600 GT viel schnelelr als auf den low budget Dingern


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (29. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook für Student ~600€*

Glaub' die HD4650 ist sogar schneller als die 9600M GT DDR3 - natürlich den gleichen Prozessor vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Carapapa (30. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Notebook für Student ~600€*

danke an alle, habe mich für ein asus entschieden, allerdings ein anderes 

Asus X57VN-AP039C - Preisvergleich - Neuheit - Notebook


----------

